# Solved: Hi Output CFL w/ Candelabra Base?



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I just replaced the lighted ceiling fan in our redecorated kitchen. The ceiling fan light is also the primary light source for the kitchen and the old one used a 23 watt (100 Watt incandescent equivalent) CFL. The new fan's light fixture came with a 60 watt incandescent bulb using a candelabra base that fit the candelabra socket in the fixture. I have since found out that this was done to meet USA energy saving laws in the least expensive way possible for the manufacturer.

Does any one know if you can get a 23 watt CFL with a candelabra base? If not, I will be looking at either replacing the socket in the new lamp fixture or possibly reusing the entire lamp assembly from the old fan.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure a 23 watt CFL is not made with a candelabra base. However, a *candelabra-to-medium base adapter* is available.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Koot said:


> candelabra-to-medium base adapter


Thank you for the quick reply. Unfortunately, I don't think think the adapter would work. The globe on the new fan would not fit because the CFL bulb would extend too far from the housing.

I have seen the adapters for using a candelabra bulb in a medium base but did not know they made them the other way.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can probably retrofit a medium-base socket into the fixture, that's probably what I'd look into.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

why don't you just buy the right bulb for your new fan??
Philips sells them...http://www.consumer.philips.com/c/candle-lamp/24043/cat/gb/#filterState=CANDLE_SU_GB_CONSUMER=true


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

paisanol69 said:


> why don't you just buy the right bulb for your new fan??
> Philips sells them...http://www.consumer.philips.com/c/candle-lamp/24043/cat/gb/#filterState=CANDLE_SU_GB_CONSUMER=true


Those look to be for use in the UK. The socket voltage is 220-240V. I think a US candelabra base is a E12, but an E12 base is not listed. Also, a quick glance suggests those lamps may not be compact flourescent (CFL) lamps.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Koot said:


> Those look to be for use in the UK. The socket voltage is 220-240V. I think a US candelabra base is a E12, but an E12 base is not listed. Also, a quick glance suggests those lamps may not be compact flourescent (CFL) lamps.


Also, I did not see any lamp rated over 60 watts which is what is in the fixture now and does not put out enough light



JohnWill said:


> You can probably retrofit a medium-base socket into the fixture, that's probably what I'd look into.


.

I think that is how I am going to go with this. I found a company selling a 26 Watt CFL that has the light output of a 115 watt incandescent. It may be short enough to fit the fixture with a retrofitted socket.

FWiW, I found a company selling a 13 Watt LED bulb with the light output of a 100 watt incandescent. The light output angle was not quit wide enough and the $50 price tag were enough to convince me to stay with a CFL


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Also, I did not see any lamp rated over 60 watts which is what is in the fixture now and does not put out enough light
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Watch out for the color of the light. The LED will almost certainly be in the blue spectrum instead of a lower Kelvin degree temperature that produces a warmer color. Most people prefer the warmer color in their house...and having a mixture of colors (some warm and some cool) makes things look weird in my opinion.

Personally I don't like the CFL lamps in overhead fixtures, especially if you can physically see the lamp. Also, I like to be able to dim most of my overhead lighting. I only use very small wattage CFL lamps in a few table lamps. Further, even though there is a cost savings (lumen for lumen output) by using CFL lamps over incandescent lamps, a 100 watt incandescent lamp really doesn't cost all that much to operate. Anyway, it's not enough of a trade-off for me because I'll put physical looks and dimming capability over cost savings any day. But, that's just me...


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's a 13 watt CFL with candelabra base, rated equivalent to a 60 watt incandescent lamp at 2700K temperature (warm white).


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Koot said:


> Here's a 13 watt CFL with candelabra base, rated equivalent to a 60 watt incandescent lamp at 2700K temperature (warm white).


Maybe I should have been clear in my original post. The 60 watt lamp that came with the new fan came no where close to being bright enough for our needs. That is why I was asking about a 23 watt CCFL (100 watt equivalent) with a candelabra base. I needed to match or even exceed the light output of the 100 watt lamp in the old fan's lamp fixture

I think I found a solution that works for me. I should be able to fit a 100 watt or larger CFL equivalent in this fixture with no problem:

Ceiling Fan Light Kit 150 Watt on eBay.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Maybe I should have been clear in my original post. The 60 watt lamp that came with the new fan came no where close to being bright enough for our needs. That is why I was asking about a 23 watt CCFL (100 watt equivalent) with a candelabra base. I needed to match or even exceed the light output of the 100 watt lamp in the old fan's lamp fixture
> 
> I think I found a solution that works for me. I should be able to fit a 100 watt or larger CFL equivalent in this fixture with no problem:
> 
> Ceiling Fan Light Kit 150 Watt on eBay.


Yes, I understood you [really] wanted a 23 watt CFL equivalent to a 100 watt incandescent lamp. The reason why I offered information on a 13W CFL (equivalent to a 60 watt incandescent) was because it was the highest wattage CFL I could find with a candelabra base rated for 120V socket voltage.

Your school house light fixture's milky globe will shield the ability to see the [ugly in my opinion] CFL lamp, which is a good thing. You never said what type of light fixture globe was on your new ceiling fan - open on the end, clear, beveled, crackel, etc. so I didn't know whether the lamp could be seen or not. I'm glad you found a 150 watt school house light kit for your new ceiling fan that has a medium base lamp socket. Now you're good-to-go with installing a 23W CFL lamp. I suspect the light kit's globe will probably be a little deeper (hang down lower) to handle a longer A-21 size [incandescent] lamp, but that shouldn't cause any problem with its looks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The larger globe should not be a problem. The old fan may have had a slightly smaller globe as far as height is concerned but it was also a downrod syle fan. The new fan is a ceiling hugger style and the end result should be more headroom under the fan.


----------

